# What is your favorite fragrance for M&P soap?



## Meenie (Mar 2, 2010)

And how much do you use for a bath size bar?


----------



## pops1 (Mar 6, 2010)

This thread would probably have been better in the fragrance forum but l will have a go at answering your questions
My favorite oils are Pearberry and Oatmeal Mild & Honey both from Brambleberries ,Hydrangea from Natures Garden and my favorite essential oils are Litsea Cubea(May Chang) & Lime
I use between 1%-2% of oil per weight of soap  depending on the strength of the oil,best check your supplier for the right fragrance % as they all vary.
I only work in ml so l would use between 1.5-2 ml of oil (20 drops) per 100gms(3.5 oz) 
Hope this helps


----------



## llineb (Mar 12, 2010)

on average i use 1-3tsp per pound of soap base of most of my fo"s.  essential oils you use less.  i found a conversion chart i think on wholesalesuppliesplus.com.  i downloaded it and can look up each oil i buy and write down the max skin level for each different oil and then refer to the conversion chart to change the percentage to teaspoons per pound of my soap base.

hope this helps and i didn't confuse you more. :0)


----------

